# All hail the nerite snail



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2008)

Hi All,

Just thought I would sing the praises of nerite snails and show you this pic taken of my nano.  This happened overnight.  I have four in the tank and it has taken them about a week to get all the rocks sparkling clean.  The only algae I don't think they eat is BBA and similar types, but I've not had it in any of my snail tanks as far as I know so I could be wrong.

Worth every penny IMHO.  If it weren't for my loaches eating them Id have them in every freshwater tank I have.






Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Jan 2008)

I have bumblebee nerites, do they still count? What type do you have?


----------



## JamesC (30 Jan 2008)

Impressive  

James


----------



## Moss Man (30 Jan 2008)

> I have bumblebee nerites, do they still count?



Yes, as far as I know all nerites have pretty much the same algae eating abilities.

They definitely are good algae chompers, however keep check of CO2 as if it goes down too much they will easily die, also make sure the water is not too acidic. When I had my 2 (RIP) I actually found them quite fascinating to watch, even if they may be snail slow!


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2008)

This is of course ignoring the fact that I have algae all over the rocks in the first place 

Lisa - have two bumble bees and they are great.  I also have a zebra nerties and ruby nerites.  All are excellent.  The only problem is that they are sexual i.e. there are makes and females, so you if you get females they lay lots of white egg pouches all over the tank which is a pain.  But I cant fault them other than that.

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Jan 2008)

Yes I have had that. They go round the tank often getting rides off other ones. and many white bits on the wood. I think they need brackish water to develop though...

I must say I'm not sure if its them or the apple snails but I never clean the front glass!


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jan 2008)

Nope me neither, they even seem to sort out green spot, which is a sod to clean off glass.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Jan 2008)

No razor blades for us! I just love it when they go round licking the glass...


----------



## nry (31 Jan 2008)

Had some in my 15-gallon but swapped them for oto's as I got sick of white eggs all over my tree roots.  Darn good algae eaters though, I'd say 4 in a 5-gallon is perhaps overkill long term though, 1-2 should be enough otherwise there'll be little algae for them to eat long term.


----------



## daniel19831123 (31 Jan 2008)

I've got lots of green spot on my glass and got my 2 nerite snail a week ago and they haven't seemed to be eating much of the greet spot on the glass.... It hasn't been worse since they have been in there but it hasn't got any better either... not sure if they are to be praise or the plants giving out alleopathy chemical substance.


----------



## Themuleous (1 Feb 2008)

I wont have 4 in the tank long term just for the first few months 

Dan - there is no such thing as allelopathy chemicals, its a myth.  Good plant growth prevent NH3 which prevents algae, simple as that 

Sam


----------



## tanker (23 Feb 2008)

these creatures are absolutely great cleaners! they clean almost everything including my pollen glass (except the ceramic) and the tubes... worth the money... when i first got them, cant stop looking at it chomping algae


----------



## Themuleous (24 Feb 2008)

Nice one tanker!


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

The ones i bought today in wetpets are off  cleaning the glass in the small tank already


----------



## Vase (24 Feb 2008)

I got some Ruby glass lickers last week. They've done an awesome job clearing algae in my four footer. I want to get some more but maybe a different 'type' of nerites.

They're not as active as my Apple snails but they do a great job. And are quite attractive as far as moluscs go


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2008)

Yeh the ruby and zebra ones are really quite pretty, as you say for a snail!  I have a couple of porcupine bicolours as well but they aren't nearly as nice.

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (26 Feb 2008)

On the strength of this thread, I bought a couple of zebra nerites and have been nothing but impressed with their algae eating abilities.  

Does anybody have any personal experience of keeping them in a tank with smaller botia like striata?  I have b striata in my big tank and would like to have some nerites in there too but as I lost a of apple snails possibly to the loaches, I'm not sure if I should risk it... :?


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

If it can conquer an apple snail it will take a nerite easily, sorry.


----------



## ulster exile (26 Feb 2008)

Thought as much.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Feb 2008)

Glad the thread inspired you to get some nerties  great snail and you couldn't ask for more especially given the price.  Even if they cost Â£5 each Id get some, I rate them that highly.

Sam


----------



## Fred Dulley (27 Feb 2008)

I'm still glad I can get them at the LFS i work at for Â£1.99


----------

